# FYI - Monday night is dry



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As it will be (officially) Islamic New Year (6/7th December) there will be no alcohol served in public places on Monday evening, with alcohol being back on sale from 7.00pm on Tuesday.

Just a head up in case we have any raving alcoholics who cannot manage without alcohol on one Monday night...

:wink:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> As it will be (officially) Islamic New Year (6/7th December) there will be no alcohol served in public places on Monday evening, with alcohol being back on sale from 7.00pm on Tuesday.
> 
> Just a head up in case we have any raving alcoholics who cannot manage without alcohol on one Monday night...
> 
> :wink:


Im getting "the shakes" just reading this post... does Nyquil or any cough syrup contain alcohol here? If so, thats how I'll get my fix! haha.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Those won't be for sale either! I have a lot of beer I have yet to drink though!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> As it will be (officially) Islamic New Year (6/7th December) there will be no alcohol served in public places on Monday evening, with alcohol being back on sale from 7.00pm on Tuesday.
> 
> Just a head up in case we have any raving alcoholics who cannot manage without alcohol on one Monday night...
> 
> :wink:


Oh but I thought Islamic New Year was yesterday! 

Just kidding, I'm just still annoyed because I was robbed one holiday


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Those won't be for sale either! I have a lot of beer I have yet to drink though!


Thats what you think... when you arrive at home, youll find your house has been broken into and only your beer / booze was stolen! Enjoy getting withdrawals on Monday night!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im already here, shotgun in one hand, bazooka in the other! Try your worst


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im getting "the shakes" just reading this post... does Nyquil or any cough syrup contain alcohol here? If so, thats how I'll get my fix! haha.


There's Listerine... for a couple of night-caps. :spit:


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I have got some vodka, breezer and some tequila. I would love to share.


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a liquor license. I never have a dry night!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have a liquor license. I never have a dry night!


i have a license to kill i am never depressed


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have no license, I'm a rebel and an outlaw through and through


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Im already here, shotgun in one hand, bazooka in the other! Try your worst


Pfft, water pistols dont scare me!  
So its Monday already and Im already panicking... what if for some odd reason I feel like drinking today?! Aarrrgghh!!! Help! 

You guys ever notice that you dont need things until you dont have them? Like I could have a bottle of booze sitting at home for a month and not want to drink, but the minute you tell me I dont have access to that bottle for one whole day, I actually feel thats the one day I want access! lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Now if only I had my Megatron gun, you would be eating those words!

Like Xmas in NZ. I don't feel like shopping or going somewhere except for THAT day when everything's closed!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Now if only I had my Megatron gun, you would be eating those words!
> 
> Like Xmas in NZ. I don't feel like shopping or going somewhere except for THAT day when everything's closed!


Yep, exactly!!! 
In Chicago we had our electricity shut off for a few hours in the building I was staying in and thats the day I felt I needed to do a MILLION things that required electricity. This was like midday, 11 am to like 1 pm... LOL and I was like "arrrgghh! What if I want to watch that one DVD I bought 2 years ago and cant?" "If I want to bake a cake, the cake mixer wont function!" "I need to clean / vacuum the carpeting, but cant without electricity!" so after the electricity came back up, what did I do? Hahahaha... i hopped online and decided I would do all those things someday, at a much later date.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

And when the due date for you to do them came, you fled the country hahaha

Back in high school my "step mom" locked me in the apartment and took my keys and for the first time in my life, I actually wanted to go to school! Used to skip school a lot but I just HAD to go that one day!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Back in high school my "step mom" locked me in the apartment and took my keys and for the first time in my life, I actually wanted to go to school! Used to skip school a lot but I just HAD to go that one day!


How bad of a child were you?!!  That's scary...I would kill the person who did that to my kid. If my ex brings one of those types of women to look after my son while I'm not around, I'm going after her with Jander's gun!


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys are so right, I fancy the quiz night tonight but with no alcoholic support what the point! lol


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> How bad of a child were you?!! That's scary...I would kill the person who did that to my kid. If my ex brings one of those types of women to look after my son while I'm not around, I'm going after her with Jander's gun!


i can do the deed Pam, no need to get blood on your hands, i have license to kill after all  you can watch though!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Jander!

I have a serious question to the other posters...how often and how much do you guys drink? I have found that people in Dubai like to drink a LOT and am beginning to wonder if there is an underlying cause for them wanting to be inebriated most of the time, like perhaps a stressful work like, stressful personal life, troubles in the bedroom, etc etc


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh I was a very bad 15 year old! I was punished for complaining because I had not eaten for over 24 hours. How dare I even open my mouth  

You would've loved my dad then, showed me where his loyalties lied that day. He blamed me


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> troubles in the bedroom, etc etc


lol, where did this come from? Haha, ive never heard of someone drinking because of this! Great / fun question to answer, lets start a thread in the Lounge!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> lol, where did this come from? Haha, ive never heard of someone drinking because of this! Great / fun question to answer, lets start a thread in the Lounge!


:focus:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this really that big of a deal ??? Who can not go a few weeks without drinking (hopefully because they have better things to do), let alone just one night?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is this really that big of a deal ??? Who can not go a few weeks without drinking (hopefully because they have better things to do), let alone just one night?


My point exactly, I'm beginning to wonder if there really is an underlying problem here. Is it just the people who enjoy drinking every night or does it have something to do with being in Dubai. 

We should start this topic in the lounge.


----------

